
How to run Linux from a USB drive - jwilliams
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/pc/how-to-run-linux-from-a-usb-drive-496211/
======
zacharydanger
A USB drive loaded with Ubuntu is actually _really_ handy when trying to
recover a busted system.

